# Oil Pressure



## iggysju (Dec 30, 2006)

Whats the standard oil pressure for the 2.5?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Specified oil pressure should fall in the 39to65psi on an 80 degree day. But oil viscosity will effect that. Max oil pressure should NEVER exceed 102psi. 
Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

at idle, my oil pressure gauge usually shows 25 to 30 psi consistently. while in gear tho n accelerating, its usualy 40 to 45 psi.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

tay272 said:


> at idle, my oil pressure gauge usually shows 25 to 30 psi consistently. while in gear tho n accelerating, its usualy 40 to 45 psi.


 You don't happen to have a thread on installing your Oil sender, etc. do you?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It is very easy. If you want easy, the passenger side of the engine there is a small Allen head bolt.its metric 10 you will want a metric 10 to standard npt 1/4 and the oil pressure sensor is standard npt so the pressure sensor threads into adaptor and into the head







here is a pic from pennsydubbin's turbo thread. I use that port for my turbo feed and my oil pressure sensor.with a 42dd oil pressure kit

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

^what he said. Same place mine is hooked up to.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Tyler, is that the location 42DD recommends? I actually just read the DIY instructions yesterday coming home from vacation. 

now who knows where to get the correct oil temp sender stuff.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That location is recommended by c2 for turbo feed pressure if you wanted to you could get the factory pressure sensor on you oil filter housing. Its the other option... Easier on the head

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> That location is recommended by c2 for turbo feed pressure if you wanted to you could get the factory pressure sensor on you oil filter housing. Its the other option... Easier on the head
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 
Same sensor pressure tho? 
That location seems way easier


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't understand your question... Is the sensor seeing the correct amount of pressure? Yes its exactly what the Bentley manual says is ideal

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Perfect


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Figured I'd show mine since there is no clutter in the way







that is my oil feed for the Turbo and the pressure sensor

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thread revival! 

just wanted to get hard numbers:

iddle pressure 25-30 psi

accelerating: 40-45 psi

What about cruising?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

off the head or block?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the4ringer said:


> off the head or block?


preferably the head


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

my head pressure at max is 39-41psi o_0


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the4ringer said:


> my head pressure at max is 39-41psi o_0


is that the oil pressure while cruising?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah, under load


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the4ringer said:


> yeah, under load


great! thank you very much.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

i believe hank iroz was getting like 60+psi off the oil pump


----------

